# Rs frameset??



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

I get Cycling Plus magazine, a UK publication, that shows the RS available as a frameset. Does anyone know if they still sell it overseas as a frameset, but just don't offer this option in North America. 

I did not realize that certain types of bikes are made by different companies, but only sold in certain regions. thanks


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I recall reading that the web page is designed to reveal what is available in your region. So, if you see it online from your place, I would figure it is available.


----------

